# How many toys are too many?



## Boo_Boo_Kitty (Feb 17, 2015)

I keep buying Boo toys. She seems to love them all. How many is too many? Her fav so far is the one she got today. She won't go on the cat tower, maybe when she gets bigger?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ummmm...till you run out of money?!!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

my cats have alot of toys and they love their cat tree its a very popular spot and it has scratch posts as well that keep them from scratching my furniture. I guess to many would be if you were tripping over them alot and they pose a harzard to people walking otherwise go nuts on toys if you want to.


----------



## _Cass_ (Feb 10, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Ummmm...till you run out of money?!!



My thought exactly! Haha

If you're really worried there's too many, you can keep a large jar or basket of toys and switch them out every so often!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If you have all your toys out at once, I would say that's too many. What happens then is the cat gest bored with them after a while, tho may still have a few favs. Better to rotate a few new ones and retire those that aren't catching her interest for a while, maybe they will later at another time.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

It's never to much toys!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Too many toys is when your kitty doesn't really play with most of the toys, and yet you still keep buying them...

I think it also depends on what kind of toy. For the bigger toys, like that track, if you need to remove furniture to fit them, that's probably too many.  But for the small ones like furry mice or batting toys, you do need to replenish them sometimes as they slowly disappear into the mysterious void where all stray kitty toys go. And wand toys can get mutilated.

My kitties were never hugely into toys, but there were some that they liked, so every time I saw something a little different, I bought it in the hopes that they'd play with it. I have probably donated more toys than some people buy in a lifetime of having cats.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am always buying toys! Mostly the furry mice, Da Bird, and anything with feathers on it. I love bringing them things to play with.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree that rotating toys and keeping the unused ones locked and away from sight is a great way to keep kitties interested. I keep trying to find new attachments for my wand toys, usually they go nuts for anything different and new. 

Sometimes, I'll also keep a small stuffed toy in a baggie full of catnip for several days, too. The thing with catnip, though, is it'll be ineffective for young kittens.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

We have two shoeboxes with the soft and feathery toys, balls and spring in which we put catnip too. We swap the soft toys around every 10 days, so they think they have new things and keep interested. The bigger toys like tracker ball or tunnels etc we wait till they are just walking past them or haven't seen them play then we swap for something else. We have just swapped out their cat condo to a cat city as with so much chasing around and wanting the highest platforms the last one was getting worn.:mrgreen:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Jenny, what a FANTASTIC cat tower! Really nice looking!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Marcia, I have 2 girls who agree with you. It is nice and suits are room colours as an added bonus. It was available from overstock.com but we found it on a local pet store who do online shopping too. They also delivered the next day! It's very sturdy and only took hubby an hour to put together inc waiting for Kiki to do her health and safety checks of each platform LoL. Here she is checking the hidey hole box


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

We can never have too many toys around here! 

I definitely agree that rotation is key. I have three good sized baskets full of toys, and I rotate them out every time the cats seem to be getting a little bored. Keeps the spice in their play.

If I notice a toy is being neglected (it happens), I put it in a bag to be donated to our local shelters. Hey if my kitties won't play with it, some other kitty might love to have it!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

I think my cat is a toy snob. He rarely plays with balls, mice, or catnip toys. He has even gotten bored with the lazer pointer. I have a wand toy that is kind of like a feather duster on a long flexible wand. He likes that one, but his favorite is Da Bird. I have to replace the feathers on Da Bird about once a month because he chews them up.


----------



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cats and kittens depending on personality go-off playing with the same toy and thats when you swap over.i just bought my kitten a kong wubba teaser and he loves it he wrestles it and kicks and bites it.BUT i think that is the only good and best biggish toy out there and the smallest would be a classic feathers on a stick and a ball but im very weary of the little bells inside incase they come out.some cats like to also play with crumpled up paper which is alot safer and a better alternative to a dengerous ball with bells inside.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have a toy bin, like Bri. However, my boys think half the fun is picking out their own toy from the basket. It's immediately less fun when they finally get the toy out.

So, I found a wire trash bin with big (2 inch) gaps between the wires. I filled it with toys, big and small, and it stays in the living room. About twice a week all the toys get picked up and put back in the bin - game renewed.

Of course the toys that are the most fun are the bouncy balls that get lost under the freezer, or the plastic milk rings that get under the couch, or the bottle caps that get under EVERYTHING (including my feet every morning :/ lol). Toys that were lost and are found are the BEST.

Besides, half the stuff they play with aren't 'cat toys' - they're just junk. Torri likes the plastic wrapping on DVD cases (yes, that specifically. No other wrap will do for the Princess), and Jitzu likes the velcro thing that's on our laptop cords that's meant for holding the wrapped cords together. The boys like anything that is on the floor.

The first time I give them, especially Muffin, anything I always supervise for about an hour. If Muffin starts chewing pieces off then it's confiscated. Other than that I give them all sorts of ridiculous 'toys'. The junky ones get thrown out about once a month - when my SO gets tired of there being bits of paper, plastic, and other garbage-y things all over the house XD


----------



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

any idea what is a good toy that my kitten can chase,i tried him with the kong snake but it was too big and long.at the moment he is using a piece of string but i think the fabrics are making him choke so i put it aside for now,he likes toys about as thin as a shoe lace so any suggestions.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Interactive toys like Da bird where you play with him. But all toys like this need to put away afterwards. Don't leave toys with string or thin threads out as these can cause issues if swallowed and can block the intestines etc.so better safe than sorry


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Paws850,
How about the Cat Charmer? It's a bit thicker than your typical shoelace, but made out of a fleecy durable material. It's a wand type toy, too, which my cats loved chasing after when they were kittens.


----------



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

will check them out,but i have noticed that he likes junk more than anything for example rolled up paper and milk bottle lids.i am trying to think of other household stuff cats would like but running out of ideas.


----------



## Paws850 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jenny bf said:


> Interactive toys like Da bird where you play with him. But all toys like this need to put away afterwards. Don't leave toys with string or thin threads out as these can cause issues if swallowed and can block the intestines etc.so better safe than sorry


Yes i intent to put all toys away afterwards not only can they swallow the string etc but they could accidentely strangle theirself when noone is around so one must always be careful.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I find that no matter how many toys my cats have, 90% of them are under the couch or fridge at any given time.  Which is not a bad thing, because every time I move furniture to clean it's like feline Christmas.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blakeney Green said:


> I find that no matter how many toys my cats have, 90% of them are under the couch or fridge at any given time.  Which is not a bad thing, because every time I move furniture to clean it's like feline Christmas.


This ones for you BG!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha! Who took a picture of my house?

Wait, it can't be my house, I don't have an orange one...


----------

